# Results of France 2003 (!)



## Ron (Apr 11, 2009)

Clément found the results of the French Nationals 2003, via Winning Moves France. The results are unofficial because they used stopwatches (AFAIK).

Adam Géhin	31.83	19.31	15.75	15.83	19.37	18.17
Nicolas Vienne	27.37	25.19	21.66	24.50	24.00	24.56
Thomas Templier	30.06	28.30	26.56	28.62	27.06	27.99
Frédérick Badie	27.00	31.50	32.06	23.83	26.56	28.35
Jean-Baptiste Roquefere	60.44	57.50	58.94	DNF	51.44	58.96
Stéphan Bernou	56.37	48.88	224.19	59.88	66.06	60.77
Sylvain Thomazon	78.37	91.94	63.37	62.62	85.88	75.87
Nicolas Leduc	102.50	83.75	85.37	63.44	74.83	81.32
Laurent Mommée	81.94	88.31	90.19	75.06	69.06	81.77
Yann Chapel	87.00	117.56	95.83	97.83	112.69	102.12
Amaury Desombre	104.44	115.50	103.56	117.83	86.83	107.83
Laurent Poudroux	125.12	156.25	95.94	105.75	119.00	116.62
Aurélie Myrthe	162.37	138.12	124.62	78.56	89.06	117.27
Angello Ferez	136.00	174.37	112.37	93.83	109.62	119.33
Murielle Leduc	DNF	150.17	133.06	106.37	103.37	129.87
Mickael Fouque	141.19	DNF	161.44	128.56	90.25	143.73


----------

